# Pagid vs. Mintex



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

I'm seriously thinking of choosing either of the two. But the deciding factor is Brake Dust. Some people say, Mintex is as dusty as OEM and some say that Pagid is as dusty as OEM. I need hard facts, for I just got new rims and Brake dust is CORROSIVE







Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## bluevr6 (Apr 19, 2000)

*Re: Pagid vs. Mintex (Rage In The Machines)*

You wanna help us out a little and let us know which compound you are choosing between?


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: Pagid vs. Mintex (bluevr6)*

Sorry, don't know the compound, but the Mintex red and the regular Pagid ones that everyone sells (street).


----------



## bluevr6 (Apr 19, 2000)

*Re: Pagid vs. Mintex (Rage In The Machines)*

I have no experience with the Pagid street pads.....
Mintex Red Box - OE Equiv. Low dust
OEM - dusty
EBC Green - dusty
KFP Carbon Kevler - dusty
Hawk HPS - DUSTY
Ferodo DS2000, DS2500 & DS3000 - DUSTY
Mintex 1144 - DUSTY
EBC Red - DUSTY
Hawk Blue & Black - DUSTY, DUSTY
Panther - DUSTY, DUSTY
That's about it


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: Pagid vs. Mintex (bluevr6)*

Woah,
That's alot of brake pads you went through. Thanks for the information. Anyone else got experience with Pagids?


----------



## bluevr6 (Apr 19, 2000)

*Re: Pagid vs. Mintex (Rage In The Machines)*

[snip]That's alot of brake pads you went through. [snip]
At a track day event, I can go through a complete set of pads in two days....
That will add up to a lot of pads and rotors over time. (Yes, I always match track pads to a new set of rotors which are not used on the street)
Good luck.
Kevin


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: Pagid vs. Mintex (Rage In The Machines)*

Mintex Red pads dont dust too bad, and the Pagid street pads (Black if I recall, or is that dark blue?) are similar. Havent used the Pagid street pads before but hear they are equal to Mintex REds, maybe a TAD more dust. Pagid Orange pads I've used before, those are AWESOME track pads, and the dust was actually no worse than Mintex Red pads... and they are great for lapping sessions!!
Good luck... from what I've always heard the Mintex Red is the best low-dust OEM-style pad around.


----------



## GTIturbo6400 (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Pagid vs. Mintex (Shaka)*

I haven't tried the Pagid, but I currently have Mintex red and I love them. Now I'm not cleaning my wheels every week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## atlasfields (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: Pagid vs. Mintex (GTIturbo6400)*

I did a big brake upgrade my old E28(BMW 535i) and used the Pagid pads. They did work VERY well with no more dust then OEM. Take a look at some of the bimmer boards. You may find more info there.


----------



## ekwong (Jun 12, 2000)

*Re: Pagid vs. Mintex (Rage In The Machines)*

EBC green on a 96 vr6. NOT DUSTY.
Mintex C-tech....DUSTY. 
REDBOX. ANNOYING light red dust.
ferodo pads. ALL DUSTY.


----------



## the governor (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: Pagid vs. Mintex (bluevr6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hawk HPS - DUSTY[HR][/HR]​yeah but they kick arse


----------



## vr6init (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: Pagid vs. Mintex (tenacious jett)*

ive heard the mintex reds are the best for dust


----------



## JCB (Aug 12, 1999)

*Re: Pagid vs. Mintex (vr6init)*

I haven't tried Mintex but my Pagid's had brake fade during a day at the track in late October. It was 50 degress and we had a little rain during 2 of the 4 sessions.


----------



## GREEN95GTIVR6 (Mar 24, 2002)

*Re: Pagid vs. Mintex (Rage In The Machines)*

I had two independent VW garages recommend pagid. One told me they were drilled rotor friendly.
Buy eye the pagid black and OEM ATE pads look allot alike. They have polished my Brembo drilled rotors nicely.


----------



## veedubb7 (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: Pagid vs. Mintex (JCB)*

Had a Fox 2dr that I did a 10.1'' upgrade, teardrops ect.. and got a kit from the now departed Velocity Sport. They gave me Pagid pads because the Mintex were on back order. The Fox was the only transportation at the time so I took 'em.
Dusty as a mutha [email protected]!!! They worked really well though


----------

